# Books on sketchup



## Long Grain (19 Oct 2008)

Hi

Even with help from Dave R. I still find sketchup difficult, so I have decided I need a book. Can anyone suggest a good tutor book on sketchup.

LG


----------



## motownmartin (19 Oct 2008)

Hi LG, I bought myself a copy of 'Google Sketchup for DUMMIES' which helped me get hold of the basics, the rest is practice and patience.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Oct 2008)

If money is no object, there are several books by Bonnie Roskes. You can see them on this page but I would imagine you could buy them locally.

If you are having specific questions or problems, LG, just ask. I will try to help.


----------



## John McM (19 Oct 2008)

I notice Sketchup has updated/reorganised their video tutorial site. It's much more focussed and easier to follow. See here

http://sketchup.google.com/training/videos.html


----------



## OPJ (20 Oct 2008)

Yep, I've also got the 'For Dummies' book. It is well written and very easy to follow. :wink:


----------

